

Ogv.js: decoding Theora video in JavaScript - neilk
https://brionv.com/misc/ogv.js/demo/

======
neilk
Slides from presentation at Wikimania 2014: "Free video in a locked down
world: Making Ogg Vorbis and Theora 'just work'"
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/wikimania2014/9/9d/Vi...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/wikimania2014/9/9d/Video_and_audio_playback_in_a_patented_world.pdf)

